# Used Kayaks for Sale Pucon Chile



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

So, I am trying to understand this. Are you selling boats to ppl who come to Chile for holiday to kayak and provide resale services after they leave so ppl don't have to fly a boat?


----------



## Pucon Kayak Retreat (Aug 23, 2015)

*Good question. Yes. No and Maybe.*

These are last year's end of season clearance demo kayaks we chose to sell in order to upgrade to newer models. I was not posting with the idea of selling a kayak to someone and then rebuying it. That's not our interest because we rent kayaks. Pucon Kayak Hostel is not a buyer and seller of kayaks. There is a retailer in Pucon (Rivers, Lakes and Oceans) that offers a good service to sell new imported kayaks. 

If someone has a good condition kayak in Chile they can almost bank on selling in the local community. This is because lots Chileans, Argentines, Brazilians, local guides and travelers prefer to buy a cheaper hard to find used kayak in good condition than a more expensive imported new kayak. 

I even regularly sell cracked and welded kayaks for this same reason. PKH has a policy to sell any of our older or damaged kayaks. So, as soon as a kayak comes in with a crack I either put it on the sell rack as is or we weld it. Our policy is to always show the buyer the damages and reduce the prices proportionally to the damages. Again, local guides, South Americans, and nomadic kayakers on a shoestring budget are seeking cheaper used kayaks. A cracked newer boats sometimes can be the best deal (if you know boats/repair...). We definitely mark them down lots when cracked. 

It's not like Pucon Kayak Hostel is providing some great service here. But we are the only company that keeps 2 to 5 used kayaks out front of our boathouse for sale. I guess rather than some great service we are providing a regular service and place folks can go to check out used kayaks. 

*Does PKH Buy Used Kayaks? *
Sometimes PKH will buy a kayaker's used kayak when they are departing Chile if it is in quality condition, if PKH has a use for it, or if we can resell it after a season of use for the same or better price. Simple business.

Selling a used kayak and then rebuying it was not the intent. The intent was to illustrate the ability of selling your used kayak after a month+ use in Chile. Not the greatest deal is a consignment sell option. I use the same consignment sell commission that I learnt when working for CKS. Kayakers can leave their kayak for consignment sale after a Chile trip of use. But most kayakers successfully sell their used kayak on their own in the local kayak community. 

I hope this made logical sense. By the way the listed Recon 70 is no longer on the list. 

Keep Kayaking.


----------

